# Galaxy S5 lädt nicht mehr



## Bier (5. April 2015)

*Galaxy S5 lädt nicht mehr*

Morgen und frohe Ostern zusammen!
Folgendes Problem:
Der Akku meines Galaxy S5 lässt sich seit heute Morgen nicht mehr aufladen.
Dachte erst es liegt am Akku, ich hab mir letzte Woche n 2. bestellt (original Akku) und dachte jetzt der wäre einfach defekt, aber beim andern Akku genau das selbe Problem.
Wenn das Handy an ist und ich es laden will tut sich gar nichts, wenn es aus ist erscheint auf dem Display die Batterie mit einem gelben Dreieck mit Ausrufezeichen.
Am ladekabel liegt es auch nicht.
Die USB Abdeckung ist vor ein Paar Monaten Abgefallen, kann es sein, dass die Kontakte einfach nur verschmutzt sind? Wenn ja, wie reinigt man diese am besten?
Hoffe jemand kann mir helfen, hab noch 96%, wird knapp bis Dienstag


----------

